# John deer 346 square baler



## reyn (Oct 6, 2016)

We've had a John deer 346 square baler for probably ten years or so, ever since day one it is has been almost impossible to move the tongue/hitch bar over to the right side position so it lines up with the tractor to be able to tow it, it goes so far but stops. When we pull it out to use for the summer it goes goes to the left side in the operating position real easy. We finished up squares yesterday, went to move the hitch to the towing position, to put it back in the barn and it was not moving, it appears all that holds it is a bolt that should let it pivot left to right, and it's not bent or buggered up....but something is holding it back..was wondering if anyone here had this happen to them, and if so what did yall do to make it swing over ..thanks for any ideas


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy reyn, welcome to the tractor forum.

The PTO slip joint has to move freely to make the shift to transport position. Try disconnecting the PTO shaft and see if it moves freely by hand. 

Also check the wheel bearings. They have to move a bit to make the shift. 

Does the pickup chute have a wheel touching the ground? 

Have you greased the slide surfaces? 

If all else fails, you could rig up a hydraulic cylinder to it. Or maybe install a roller on it.

That's about all my scatterbrain can come up with at this moment.


----------



## reyn (Oct 6, 2016)

Husband fixed it by taking the bolt out of the housing thing where the tounge attaches to up under the baler, and it was worn so bad that it made it have to much slack and would jam up and not let it move to the right..
replaced the bolt, and workd good, pulled it to the barn for the winter...thanks six bales for you reply


----------

